# April Eggcup ( discussion thread )



## Blister (31 Mar 2011)

Post any questions / discussion here please :wink:

Entrants list 
.
.
.
babylon355
Blister ( Ready ) 
Bodrighy
callumlovatt ( Ready ) 
cambournepete ( Ready ) 
chill
Chris357
Chrisp
clk230
como 
Daven ( Ready ) 
dennisk ( Ready ) 
DougieH ( Ready ) 
duncanh ( Ready ) 
Dust Busker
Elaine ( Ready ) 
gus3049 ( Ready ) 
Haldane ( Ready ) 
Hudson Carpentry ( Ready ) 
johnny.t. ( Ready ) 
Jonzjob ( Ready )
Jumps
Leo ( Ready ) 
liamscanlan
loz
maltrout512
matmac
Melinda_dd ( Ready ) 
miles_hot ( Ready ) 
monkeybiter ( Ready ) 
myturn ( Ready ) 
nev ( Ready )
not_simple_si
Oakbear
OldWood
Paul.J ( Ready )
philb88
Pvt_Ryan ( Withdrawn ) 
RATWOOD ( Ready ) 
RO
Silverbirch ( Ready ) 
skeetoids
spasm ( Ready ) 
steve66
SVB
tinytim1458
TheTiddles
whacky
Wood spoiler ( Ready )


----------



## myturn (31 Mar 2011)

Why the restriction on size, surely it is just a question of scale and makes no difference if someone prefers to make it large or small?


----------



## Blister (31 Mar 2011)

myturn":2kg0uv2w said:


> Why the restriction on size, surely it is just a question of scale and makes no difference if someone prefers to make it large or small?



The requirements are for a normal eggcup ( chicken size ) not dinosaur size 

and to try and keep all entrants on a level playing field ( equal competition ) :wink:


----------



## loz (31 Mar 2011)

4 identical items ! 

( or 1 and two mirrors heheh )


----------



## myturn (31 Mar 2011)

Excluding the wood used from the judging is excluding a major aspect of the visual impact of any turned item. Is this just an exercise in using a spindle or skew or is it to produce a set of attractive items as well? 

I don't see how you can judge something on finish and not take into account the wood used nor how it contributes to the end result?

By the way, I never buy medium-sized eggs so that would be an additional expense for me.


----------



## gus3049 (31 Mar 2011)

Our chicks produce so many different sizes that I could do the whole range from sparrow to ostrich. haven't seen a 'standard' egg for years.

I'll go for the happy medium, maybe she'll tell me how to win this month.


----------



## Blister (31 Mar 2011)

myturn":pa5uqf47 said:


> Excluding the wood used from the judging is excluding a major aspect of the visual impact of any turned item. Is this just an exercise in using a spindle or skew or is it to produce a set of attractive items as well?
> 
> I don't see how you can judge something on finish and not take into account the wood used nor how it contributes to the end result?
> 
> By the way, I never buy medium-sized eggs so that would be an additional expense for me.



I have not excluded any wood from the challenge you can use what you like , 
But I have had PM's in the past saying It seems unfair that someone who pay £20 for a stunning piece of wood should win because the wood is stunning or have a big influence in the judging 

I am only trying to keep everyone happy :| 

If you are not happy with this months requirements its not compulsory that you enter 

It is a design challenge , a production turning challenge and a workmanship ( Or woomanship ) challenge 

Allen


----------



## duncanh (31 Mar 2011)

Blister":1vlnkesz said:


> I am only trying to keep everyone happy :|



You know that's not possible, right! :?


----------



## callumlovatt (31 Mar 2011)

Do all the egg cups have to be made out of the same wood?
Thanks


----------



## Blister (31 Mar 2011)

callumlovatt":2dxhtlfi said:


> Do all the egg cups have to be made out of the same wood?
> Thanks



No 

But it will make them look more uniform if they are for judging


----------



## myturn (31 Mar 2011)

Blister":2jxobdht said:


> But I have had PM's in the past saying It seems unfair that someone who pay £20 for a stunning piece of wood should win because the wood is stunning or have a big influence in the judging
> 
> I am only trying to keep everyone happy :|


My point is that the overall appeal of any turned item has as much to do with the choice of wood and the way it is used and finished as it has to do with the use of the tools. 

I just don't see how you can state that the judge will not take into account the visual aspect as the wood that is used is part of that. It may have been better to have said that the accent would be placed on the design and execution, rather than saying something which, I believe, cannot be achieved when the whole idea is to challenge ones' artistic abilities to create something appealing.

No point you saying if I'm not happy I don't have to take part.
Why start a thread the aim of which is to discuss the competition if you are going to make comments like that? 

Again it's a question of interpretation of the rules which I was commenting on. 

Perhaps we need them drawn up by a lawyer :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (31 Mar 2011)

myturn":1crm8y2t said:


> Blister":1crm8y2t said:
> 
> 
> > But I have had PM's in the past saying It seems unfair that someone who pay £20 for a stunning piece of wood should win because the wood is stunning or have a big influence in the judging
> ...



You can make 4 out of sycamore , very plain very bland 

or you can pay £40 for some stunning figured wood 

The design , production turning and finishing is the workmanship part of it , not ordering wood 

But as stated earlier you can use whatever wood you prefer :wink: 

I am not stumping up for a lawyer as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## miles_hot (31 Mar 2011)

Mick

If you think that George will not be able to avoid looking at the wood and that a lovely bit of wood will up your score go for it - use it as an unfair advantage etc  I suspect that the primary challenge will be the sameness and frankly some awkward cuss of a wild grained lovely will make getting that symmetry a lot harder so I will be going for something nice put fairly plane (I think) as I've only got one day this moth available to succeed in this one.

I wonder if four square blocks with a recess will count....

Miles


----------



## cambournepete (31 Mar 2011)

myturn":3r9u0whl said:


> No point you saying if I'm not happy I don't have to take part.
> Why start a thread the aim of which is to discuss the competition if you are going to make comments like that?
> 
> Again it's a question of interpretation of the rules which I was commenting on.


As it's Blister's competition, arranged by Blister, with rules by Blister and awards paid for by Blister then as far as I'm concerned he can pretty well say what he wants.
I think he's doing many of us a favour by dragging out of our comfort zones. I've only once tried turning 2 matching items and never an egg-cup. How on earth I'll get 4 the same I don't know.


----------



## gus3049 (31 Mar 2011)

> I wonder if four square blocks with a recess will count....




Course it will but it wouldn't be very original, you can get them in John Lewis I think. Anyway I thought of it and rejected it first so there.


----------



## cambournepete (31 Mar 2011)

gus3049":3rie3xcp said:


> > I wonder if four square blocks with a recess will count....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Miles didn't say he _had _rejected it... :wink:


----------



## miles_hot (31 Mar 2011)

cambournepete":1bdvlxi8 said:


> gus3049":1bdvlxi8 said:
> 
> 
> > > I wonder if four square blocks with a recess will count....
> ...


Too right - it's y back up plan. Now I know I can get them from JL that's my contingency - that and a countersink and some paint... :twisted: :evil: 

Miles
PS - just had a thought; I'd also be able to gain some kudos by saying that someone has already bought them - must be worth some points


----------



## Jonzjob (31 Mar 2011)

You only rejected it because of the shipping costs to France Gordon :mrgreen: 

Anyway, you regularly turn 4 identical things! 4 full bottles into empty ones :twisted: :twisted: 

As had been said, Blister sets the rules. Easy peasy, if you don't agree with them you can always not enter. On the first challenge, the bowl, I made a mistake and missed the cut off by 1/2 hour. It was my mistake and there has to be a cut off. No complaints from me even though I had a cracker of a bowl to enter, I had read the rules and missed one of them.

Go Blister. It's a good comp and the rules are necessary to keep it on track. If anyone doesn't like it?

This is a friendly forum and the comp, as has been said before, is a fantastic way of stretching our limits. Lets just keep it that way. It's a bit of fun between friends as well as a good way of getting so much more experience at doing what we love doing


----------



## Wood spoiler (31 Mar 2011)

cambournepete":14nud9wd said:


> myturn":14nud9wd said:
> 
> 
> > No point you saying if I'm not happy I don't have to take part.
> ...



As they say in the worst places "here, here"

As I have said before "rules are rules", the reason they don't always fit is they don't fit our mindset. as Pete said " dragging out of our comfort zones" is what this competition is about. If it isn't being provocative it isn't working.

As infuriating as it is - Thanks Blister - I am getting a lot out of this experience including exasperation which I also think is an important ingredient


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (1 Apr 2011)

Now where did I leave my copy lathe...


----------



## Leo (1 Apr 2011)

Personally, I thank you for the lack of wood spec., wood is a big problem here, ( not many trees ), so this has, on my part, at least, enabled me to join in.  

I understand the look of the wood distracts the eye from the form etc., but I think that the Judge will bear this in mind and try not to let it happen ......... :mrgreen:


----------



## skeetoids (1 Apr 2011)

All I can say is that it's a nice treat to have the focus on something else other than the wood type!


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2011)

I'm ready Allen.Four egg cups done :shock:


----------



## Blister (1 Apr 2011)

Paul.J":1nwmyrq5 said:


> I'm ready Allen.Four egg cups done :shock:




Ha Ha 

Yes Paul , I nearly fell for the April Fool :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (1 Apr 2011)

Surely Paul's the fool as the post was after noon.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2011)

No fooling chaps.
Four eggs cups all done and dusted and sealed ready to go


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Apr 2011)

Proove it, where's the photgraphic proof :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2011)

On my computer


----------



## spasm (1 Apr 2011)

hi guys,

think Paul's had a bit of practice with egg cups .

spasm


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Apr 2011)

Paul.J":2s6kmddr said:


> On my computer



Blast! He noticed :shock: :shock:


----------



## myturn (1 Apr 2011)

cambournepete":38cirz5a said:


> As it's Blister's competition, arranged by Blister, with rules by Blister and awards paid for by Blister then as far as I'm concerned he can pretty well say what he wants.


I quite agree Pete, but this was posted as a discussion thread and, perhaps wrongly, I took this to mean we could discuss the competition.

I'm quite prepared to follow the rules, I just thought they might be discussed but apparently you all think that discussion or suggestion is tantamount to rebellion :roll: 

I am grateful to Allen for his initiative and enjoy the competition as much as anyone as it has encouraged me to make things I would not normally make with the additional incentive of producing something that I know will be looked at critically and not simply admired.


----------



## Leo (1 Apr 2011)

Do I need to register, or just post pics. at a later date ?????


----------



## Blister (1 Apr 2011)

Leo":3rilbd28 said:


> Do I need to register, or just post pics. at a later date ?????



Leo

Did you only want to compete this month or until December ?

Allen


----------



## Leo (1 Apr 2011)

Until December would be good, obviously starting with no points, ( 50 would be better though ), or however you do it. I didn't realise you had a running total and a monthly challenge. Sorry, I is just a daft newbie, who hasn't read the rules etc. #-o 

Is there a topic somewhere, with all the details on ???????? :duno:


----------



## Blister (1 Apr 2011)

Leo":3l5zfhsk said:


> Until December would be good, obviously starting with no points, ( 50 would be better though ), or however you do it. I didn't realise you had a running total and a monthly challenge. Sorry, I is just a daft newbie, who hasn't read the rules etc. #-o
> 
> Is there a topic somewhere, with all the details on ???????? :duno:



OK Leo 

I will add you in to the challenge 

Here are the 12 monthly challenges 

January 

Standard bowl. No texturing / piercing / coloring,
Any wood type, any size 
Emphasis on design, tool control and finish 

February 
A candlestick 
Any wood type, any size, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish 


March 
A platter, No texturing / piercing / coloring,

April 
A set of 4 eggcups, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish 

May 
Decorated Bowl, texturing / piercing / carving / coloring all allowed 

June
A Box, with push fit lid, any wood type, any size, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish 

July
A decorated platter, texturing / piercing / carving coloring all allowed

August
An item of jewelry, earrings, bracelet, necklace, ring 

September
A Vase, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish

October
A toy, use your imagination with this one, hand held, push along etc 

November
A Goblet, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish

December
A Snowman or Christmas tree, as festive as you like 


You have missed the first 3 , the rules for the April challenge are at the top of the woodturning section 

april-eggcup-challenge-the-requirements-and-rules-t49867.html

Good luck , Please let me know when you 4 eggcups are ready 


Allen


----------



## Leo (1 Apr 2011)

Allen,

Thank you for the info. hopefully by December I have made up the points lost by missing 3 of them............... :mrgreen: :shock: :-" :-"


----------



## George Foweraker (2 Apr 2011)

I thought i would just confirm what Blister has already said.
As i will be judging i will not be influenced by the beauty of the wood but if it was me and i was making four of a kind i would use nice wood if i intended to keep them.
They will be judged on quality of turning in other words if they are all identical and also on finish as far as i will be able to see from the pics.
Style will also be taken into consideration i realise this is partly down to taste but i will try and be as objective as possible.
There will always be them that disagree with the results but you can always volunteer to judge next year .

Regards George


----------



## gus3049 (2 Apr 2011)

> As it's Blister's competition, arranged by Blister, with rules by Blister and awards paid for by Blister then as far as I'm concerned he can pretty well say what he wants.



I have to say I disagree with this. Blister has organised it all yes and I thank him for that. But as far as the competition itself is concerned he is in a dual situation. He is basically the sponsor, providing the prizes but he is also taking part and that means he is the same position as the rest of us.

I am quite sure Allen is able to take care of himself and adult enough to accept that opinions will differ. he may set the rules but can't run roughshod over them any more than I can. Discussion is what its about and so far, whilst I have seen a few hackles raised, I don't think it has come to metaphorical blows.

As pointed out it does say 'discussion thread' Lets carry on discussing like the ladies and gents we are but no bowing down to any 'higher authority' please. (The only higher authority I recognise is Chas and co of course)


----------



## Wood spoiler (2 Apr 2011)

George Foweraker":1zw8h0a8 said:


> There will always be them that disagree with the results but you can always volunteer to judge next year .
> 
> Regards George



I think being the judge is the last job in the world to want or get. It is pretty thankless from the majority who don't get the judges approval.

Worse still if i was the judge, then I don't win I wouldn't have any one to moan about when I still don't win!

Being in no way critical of judges or Winninng items, the bit I find frustrating (apart obviously from not being picked personally :lol: ) is that most months I have selected as my top items ones that not only not won but not been highly or even top placed. My inability to pick a winner I find the most disconcerting, because if I can't pick out the good owns how am I supposed to make it? There is s a deficit between my taste and those that are getting selected. Picking up on a point Miles Hot made is that I think it would be constructive to have a judges comment (as has appeared on some items) as to what they saw within the piece to elevate it from contemporaries. I fully understand the subjective opinion of the judge is being made and that decisions are final. I am not looking to undermine or challenge decisions, but I do feel that such comments are helpful to expand and extend our collective learning curve which we are enjoying in spades from this competition.

Hope these comments are accepted in the constructive manner they are made as I mean no offence or criticism of anyone as I think this whole challenge is truly positive. My only disappointment is the apparent level of drop out along the way. It would be great to see all 48 engage each month.


----------



## Blister (2 Apr 2011)

gus3049":mj08n78r said:


> > As it's Blister's competition, arranged by Blister, with rules by Blister and awards paid for by Blister then as far as I'm concerned he can pretty well say what he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gordon , Yes I did start the Challenge ( for the benefit of the forum users ) 

I have funded the awards

I pay the postage 

I set the 12 Challenges , ( Including 2 items I have never made , Jewelery and toys ) 

I set the rules and approximately 90% of entrants are happy to comply , including me , without raised hackles ! 

All I am trying to do is get people involved , Its a Fun / Friendly challenge , not ment to be world class big bucks prize money payouts 

I cant see setting some rules should cause problems , we are all in the same competition , this is why I have asked for the photos sizes 640 x 480 to be used ( Caused problems ) 

this month I have asked for a workmanship challenge ( Caused problems ) 

As I have started, organised and funded the challenge , would you prefer it if I did not take part ? I abide by the rules , do you think i have run roughshod over them ?

I have tried to keep the rules to the minimum and try to keep everyone on the same level re size, height, workmanship etc 

I have not suggested people should not use the 'discussion thread' only given answers to questions and reason for the rules 

How would you like next months rules ?


----------



## George Foweraker (2 Apr 2011)

Quote Woodspoiler
I think being the judge is the last job in the world to want or get. It is pretty thankless from the majority who don't get the judges approval.
Worse still if i was the judge, then I don't win I wouldn't have any one to moan about when I still don't win!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gus3049 (2 Apr 2011)

> I have not suggested people should not use the 'discussion thread' only given answers to questions and reason for the rules
> 
> How would you like next months rules ?



Hmm... sorry Allen but I espy raised hackles again. I was in no way offering you criticism about the way the competition is run or the way it is judged, you have misjudged my intention. I acknowledge all you do and have done.

I was replying to the opinion of another forum member that I disagreed with. Thats why we have a discussion thread


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Apr 2011)

Blister":1dpj4w45 said:


> How would you like next months rules ?



Rule 1, Only I Hudson Carpentry can win :lol: :lol: 

I did think last night that a way to try stop people dropping out would be to charge an entry fee of say £5 for the year. 40x5 = £200 which should cover most if not all the costs for the awards? As a contestant has paid something out they may feel more inclided to make sure there entry 

Or as a thought just now. A larger entry fee that would cover the cost of blanks and issue each member with the same wood type each month (12 blanks delivered in one go but the rules state which wood to use each month). This maybe a huge cost though with postage but feel £85 from each contestant for the year would cover all?


----------



## gus3049 (2 Apr 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":2ro8yhow said:


> Blister":2ro8yhow said:
> 
> 
> > How would you like next months rules ?
> ...



Nice idea but I feel those of us who live outside the UK might feel a bit battered of pocket postagewise!! The only objection I have to your post is the Rule No1. Some mistake there surely?


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Apr 2011)

I did put lol smiles to show I was joking, The later idea was just a thought I had just now. But if we figure out roughly what it would cost to send to every contestant still in this years comp then divide by the total members, we all pay the same price. I got £85 by doing the sum of:

Blank cost x months + award fee + postage
5x12+5+£20.

I though £20 postage for 12 blanks would more then enough leaving some left in the pot for the oversea buyers. All guesstimates of cause.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Apr 2011)

As an after after thought this would be great for them (like me) that hasn't turned a lot of different types of wood. If not everybody wishes to pay the large entry fee we could still do competition packs for them that wish to do so and drop the rule 'the same wood should be used by all contestants on the same month'?


----------



## gus3049 (2 Apr 2011)

Frankly, I suggest we leave the whole competition the way it is. 

In spite of the fact that I seem to have provoked an unlooked for reaction, I for one, am quite happy with it the way it is. 

Yes the drop out rate is sad but I think that is to be expected of almost any similar idea. There will be many who are taken with a first flush of enthusiasm but soon lose interest or find other pressures on their time. The genuinely interested core will be left and no doubt see it through until the end.

I can sympathise with Colin's (woodspoiler) view about not picking the winners. Allen has already said that he will ask George to make comment on his pick of the egg cups so maybe we will have a clearer view of what is being looked for..


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Apr 2011)

I couldn't come to metaforikal blows with anyone, because I ain't got a metaforik :roll: :roll: 

If I were to be sent a blank for the comps, half the time it would get here the next day and the other 3/4 of the time it would be late for the following comp never mind the current one. Plus as Gordon said the postage would be through the roof for something like a bowl blank! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Allen has stuck by the rules the same as the rest of us so I don't see any reason why he shouldn't compete. Besides which if you don't compete then just how an I expected to beat you to first place :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :roll: 

Keep up the good work mate! And don't forget the old saying 

"You can please all of the people all of the time and some of the people some of the time, 

BUT you can't please all of the people some..... Errrr, nurse! Where'z me tablets


----------



## jumps (2 Apr 2011)

Allen, 

Could you please add me to the list going forward. As I'm not 'in it to win it' but for the reasons already outlined relating to comfort zones and camaraderie I hope the late entry is OK?

As an aside on the suggested 'issued blanks' I can see one huge issue for me with such an approach........when the first blank goes wrong I just get another


----------



## George Foweraker (2 Apr 2011)

Hi John 

I think the saying is You cannot please any of the people any of the time.

Regards George


----------



## gus3049 (2 Apr 2011)

gus3049":gi82jyn7 said:


> Hudson Carpentry":gi82jyn7 said:
> 
> 
> > Blister":gi82jyn7 said:
> ...



Perhaps I should have said " Some mistake there surely you meant Gus3049"


----------



## gus3049 (2 Apr 2011)

George Foweraker":1ph2cwx7 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I think the saying is You cannot please any of the people any of the time.
> 
> Regards George



Nah..... we're an easily pleased bunch. Just send the medals. I like mine printed with the name on please. It'll be much cheaper doing all the rest in one go.


----------



## Leo (2 Apr 2011)

I usually right my name as " leo " and not Leo, just so the plaque looks right !!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Apr 2011)

Leo? You ain't 'lion' to us again are you? (as in telling porkies?)


----------



## miles_hot (2 Apr 2011)

I have to say that the idea of having a blank sent to me would put me right off the idea - all very egalitarian etc but I think that one of the skills that I am still groping around on (and George and George etc seem to have right down) is knowing something of what the grain and wood will look like inside the blank - i.e. wood selection. Still a very black art for me - life is full of surprises 

Miles


----------



## Blister (2 Apr 2011)

jumps":3sb0hx60 said:


> Allen,
> 
> Could you please add me to the list going forward. As I'm not 'in it to win it' but for the reasons already outlined relating to comfort zones and camaraderie I hope the late entry is OK?
> 
> As an aside on the suggested 'issued blanks' I can see one huge issue for me with such an approach........when the first blank goes wrong I just get another




OK Jumps 

I will add you to the list 

Good luck


----------



## nev (7 Apr 2011)

this copying lark is a lot trickier than it first seems!
did one set of egg cups, not quite identical  take a bit off this one, then a bit off that one and before we know it theyre mini egg sized!
so mk2. ive sawed the leg off an old oak table  and now have 4 new 'blanks',
whats the best way to go about this now?
basic shape each one then remount and reshape?, or shape (and finish?) one then , do another and so on....
all eggspurts welcome :lol: 
ta


----------



## CHJ (7 Apr 2011)

nev":34jjg5q2 said:


> this copying lark is a lot trickier than it first seems!


It's a matter of finding a method of work that makes the sizing and shaping easier.

Start with a set diameter.
Mark the length datum points.
Turn down a narrow collar at the differing diameter points with a parting tool.
Then join the points up with a curve, using a card template if needed.




nev":34jjg5q2 said:


> ........basic shape each one then remount and reshape?, or shape (and finish?) one then , do another and so on....


Remounting something like an egg cup blank is a waste of time and likely to cause you more problems due to mis-alignment.
With the *simple form ones I do* I tend to turn a blank to basic diameter between Chuck and tailstock centre long enough for two or three cups, mark the lengths allowing for parting off.
Then removing tailstock, finish shape and part off as I go.
Cups with stems obviously are more likely to need doing one at a time due to the amount of overhang.


----------



## monkeybiter (7 Apr 2011)

Some people seem to be worried about the drop-out rate, personally I'm waiting until there's just three left in.... then I might get some points 

Seriously though, as a novice, any set of specs that vary eleven times are going to be a challenge to me. So is finding the time. But I'm learning and widening my experience from each one and hopefully getting just a little better. So set any rules you like, a challenge is good thing.


----------



## myturn (7 Apr 2011)

For the datum points described by Chas I use stick of wood (or strip of card) with the points marked on it as a master guide, then transfer these points to each item to be turned. This makes it easier to re-mark the points if you lose them, avoiding the need to measure it all out again.

I find a tiler's profile guage very useful for copying curves on the lathe.


----------



## CHJ (7 Apr 2011)

Often if presented with a small item to copy such as a wine glass or handle I scan it and print out onto stiff card this is then cut out to provide a profile.


----------



## Leo (7 Apr 2011)

Great idea to use a template, I never thought of that one. Therefore have already made two, without one, so I may just carry on and do it all by eye.....more fun that way.... #-o 

I didn't think that this would be so difficult, I am amazed how just a tiny detail can totally change how each one looks..........

Great challenge, but I don't have enough time to change my process, or lack of one.


----------



## Leo (12 Apr 2011)

Got two done,

Wow this is a lot harder to do than I thought...........simple to make one, but to duplicate 3 more, I am struggling, which, I suppose is the whole point of these challenges................. #-o


----------



## Jonzjob (12 Apr 2011)

The first one is dead easy!

The most difficult piece that I have made in a chess set is the most simple. The pawn! 16 of them!!!


----------



## dennisk (13 Apr 2011)

I am done. Had to get them done early as I have to go to Mexico for two weeks of golf and drinking and a wedding,this Friday morning. It will be tough but I will get through it.


----------



## monkeybiter (13 Apr 2011)

dennisk":3jh1usad said:


> I have to go to Mexico for two weeks of golf and drinking and a wedding



Surely you've got your priorities in the wrong order, you've put drinking second :?


----------



## Jonzjob (13 Apr 2011)

Worse than that he's put 'spoiling a nice walk' first :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Blister (13 Apr 2011)

dennisk":ytf7xccm said:


> I am done. Had to get them done early as I have to go to Mexico for two weeks of golf and drinking and a wedding,this Friday morning. It will be tough but I will get through it.



OK thanks , noted 

Have a good holiday :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (13 Apr 2011)

Leo":1snsl55b said:


> Got two done,
> 
> Wow this is a lot harder to do than I thought...........simple to make one, but to duplicate 3 more, I am struggling, which, I suppose is the whole point of these challenges................. #-o


You obviously drink too much Sangria out there.

I mean, fancy complaining about having to make four of something!!!


----------



## Jonzjob (13 Apr 2011)

Oh dear! Fancy only doing 29 of something?






5 doz serviet rings for an hotel in Notingham 8) 8) 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (13 Apr 2011)

I only just started - givus a chance! By this time next year I'll have beaten you!!!


----------



## monkeybiter (13 Apr 2011)

I can understand 60 serviette rings but who would want 29 wooden nipples ?


----------



## Leo (13 Apr 2011)

I think I will just stay with the 4 Egg cups, my patience wouldn't last long enough for that lot.

BTW...................YUP, the Sangria is good, Sun is good, everything's good, except my Egg cups............


----------



## gus3049 (14 Apr 2011)

monkeybiter":1ufayk6h said:


> I can understand 60 serviette rings but who would want 29 wooden nipples ?


 A very good question! There are going to be 40 - so that explains that then.



Or not? Not nipples but finials. Flat ones to replace the usual broken ones found on antique French beds!! I didn't designem, I just makem.


----------



## gus3049 (14 Apr 2011)

Leo":1anv49wd said:


> I think I will just stay with the 4 Egg cups, my patience wouldn't last long enough for that lot.
> 
> BTW...................YUP, the Sangria is good, Sun is good, everything's good, except my Egg cups............



I reckon he's so confident of a medal in his first month that he's sandbagging.


----------



## Jonzjob (14 Apr 2011)

What size egg cups? 5 different sizes here, a dozen of each, from Kestrel to Golden eagle 8) 8)


----------



## gus3049 (14 Apr 2011)

Jonzjob":2kw33i8g said:


> What size egg cups? 5 different sizes here, a dozen of each, from Kestrel to Golden eagle 8) 8)



OK OK you win.

Anyway I have always said I prefer quality over quantity - so there! 

Ya boo sucks (eggs?) an' all that.


----------



## myturn (14 Apr 2011)

Jonzjob":w66pg05o said:


> What size egg cups? 5 different sizes here, a dozen of each, from Kestrel to Golden eagle 8) 8)


Where's the coq that laid that lot?

Or should that be poule? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonzjob (14 Apr 2011)

Oh now come on Mick! You're not taking the 'micky' here are you? :twisted: Or are you 'pouling' my leg? I did say that they are raptorz eggs dinneye.

I must admit that when I delivered them I got 'raptorze' applause for them. Eggs-aktly what I eggs-peck-ted! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wood spoiler (14 Apr 2011)

Jonzjob":2hu4ovlm said:


> What size egg cups? 5 different sizes here, a dozen of each, from Kestrel to Golden eagle 8) 8)




I was thinking that your display was giving a different aspect

But then I realised that is what you get when bending over in the chicken run!!!


(for those that are hard of reading - Aspect = Ass-pecked) :lol:


----------



## myturn (14 Apr 2011)

Wood spoiler":vwn8kl9f said:


> I was thinking that your display was giving a different aspect
> 
> But then I realised that is what you get when bending over in the chicken run!!!
> 
> ...


Glad you explained that for those of us who are more used to being hen-pecked 8)


----------



## Jonzjob (14 Apr 2011)

At the thought of ass-peck, my kneez turned to jelly!

Especially when I thought of the Golden Eagles beak and the not too friendly look in her eyes! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Leo (14 Apr 2011)

Gordon,

I wish you were right................ [-(


----------



## nev (15 Apr 2011)

hi blister
skuse me if i sound like an eejit, but....

Please post 3 images of your work 
1 side profile ( 4 eggcups in a line ) - understood
1 showing the top detail with 4 eggs in place  :?: 
1 looking down with 2 rows of 2 eggcups ( In a block ). understood

would this be a side profile/ perspective type shot showing the shape and detail of the top half of the eggcup with egg in
or
a looking down shot like the last one? 
coz all i can see is eggs!  

ta


----------



## Blister (15 Apr 2011)

nev":dgd27nvl said:


> hi blister
> skuse me if i sound like an eejit, but....
> 
> Please post 3 images of your work
> ...




Nev


It would be a side profile/ perspective type shot showing the shape and detail of the top half of the eggcup with egg in to show how the eggs fit in the cups 
To show the Judge how good a fit they are :mrgreen:


----------



## CHJ (15 Apr 2011)

This the view you want Blister?


----------



## Blister (15 Apr 2011)

CHJ":udx7g5mr said:


> This the view you want Blister?



Hi Chas

Yes sort of , but a lot closer showing all 4 eggcups together 

Cheers :lol:


----------



## Wood spoiler (17 Apr 2011)

Please to report that mine is done and ready.

Have to say, hardest challenge so far doing 4 the same .... Well similar anyways :lol: 

But another tick in the box of something different that I have done

Thanks Blister (he says through gritted teeth) Your motivation for running the comp is working. I feel I learnt a lot doing this one. 8) 8) :lol: 8) 8)


----------



## PsyMan (17 Apr 2011)

Attempted some end grain hollowing this morning for the first time and I have to say that the 1/2" spindle gouge tecnique from the various books I have simply resulted in some fairly frightening catches, ended up making some nice progress with a forstner followed by some home made scrapers though.

Then moved on to an eggcup and the only consistancy I have had so far is the skew catches doing the outside, they are almost identical every time 

Very tricky challenge but an enjoyable one none the less. Learning to use the tools I have so far passed over


----------



## myturn (17 Apr 2011)

PsyMan":3755x6yw said:


> Attempted some end grain hollowing this morning for the first time and I have to say that the 1/2" spindle gouge tecnique from the various books I have simply resulted in some fairly frightening catches, ended up making some nice progress with a forstner followed by some home made scrapers though.


A lot depends on how the spindle gouge is ground.

A swept-back fingernail grind will eliminate those catches and enable you to swing the tool in a nice clean arc from centre to outside.


----------



## Blister (17 Apr 2011)

Wood spoiler":19sdlf5o said:


> Please to report that mine is done and ready.
> 
> Have to say, hardest challenge so far doing 4 the same .... Well similar anyways :lol:
> 
> ...




OK Colin 

Noted :wink:


----------



## gus3049 (18 Apr 2011)

Hi Allen,

My five are ready!!! :shock:


----------



## jumps (18 Apr 2011)

gus3049":33prj5u2 said:


> Hi Allen,
> 
> My five are ready!!! :shock:



that explains where one of my missing ones has got too ..... #-o 

I have yet to start with a large enough blank to get 4 (well that's my analysis of what's gone wrong each time) - currently eying up a 50ft pine in the back garden........ (homer)


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (18 Apr 2011)

I'm going to have to withdraw this month. Work has just kept me too busy to make any more than a token effort.


----------



## Leo (18 Apr 2011)

Found this one a great challenge, decided to do all 4 by eye.....................bad idea.................but I now have 4 similarish Egg cups, but I didid me bestest !


----------



## Blister (18 Apr 2011)

gus3049":3uvvz4zo said:


> Hi Allen,
> 
> My five are ready!!! :shock:



OK Noted

:wink:


----------



## Blister (18 Apr 2011)

Leo":2ztzf6yh said:


> Found this one a great challenge, decided to do all 4 by eye.....................bad idea.................but I now have 4 similarish Egg cups, but I didid me bestest !



OK noted :wink:


----------



## Blister (18 Apr 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":6up1ctr5 said:


> I'm going to have to withdraw this month. Work has just kept me too busy to make any more than a token effort.



Thanks for the update 

:wink:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Apr 2011)

I have started, made another chuck last night to hold the work while I finish. Hopefully by the end of the week ill have them done. I have so far done them by eye :S

I have found this one the most challenging one so far. Learning about different chucks to make my design possible, combined with the idea of making 4 the same..


----------



## miles_hot (20 Apr 2011)

I'm done - four which are at least related to each other  Had a last minute failure when I lost grip when buffing and so the base on one is missing some chunks however I don't have any time left to turn another cup so I'm just in for the point this month  Shame really as they're nice cups but having done it all by eye rather than template I've decided that I need a lot more practice before I can "do a Richard" and just bash them out by eye  

Miles


----------



## Blister (20 Apr 2011)

miles_hot":3gu2pf3b said:


> I'm done - four which are at least related to each other  Had a last minute failure when I lost grip when buffing and so the base on one is missing some chunks however I don't have any time left to turn another cup so I'm just in for the point this month  Shame really as they're nice cups but having done it all by eye rather than template I've decided that I need a lot more practice before I can "do a Richard" and just bash them out by eye
> 
> Miles



Thanks Miles


----------



## nev (20 Apr 2011)

I am ready too mister blister sir.


----------



## myturn (20 Apr 2011)

My eggs are ready :mrgreen:


----------



## johnny.t. (20 Apr 2011)

Mine are ready Blister (hammer)


----------



## Blister (21 Apr 2011)

nev":113n705e said:


> I am ready too mister blister sir.




Thank you :wink:


----------



## Blister (21 Apr 2011)

myturn":eroktt8j said:


> My eggs are ready :mrgreen:



Thanks :wink:


----------



## Blister (21 Apr 2011)

johnny.t.":tf2p3doj said:


> Mine are ready Blister (hammer)




Noted Thanks :wink:


----------



## RATWOOD (21 Apr 2011)

I'm done - four which are at least related to each other 
Found this one a great challenge, decided to do all 4 by eye


----------



## Blister (21 Apr 2011)

RATWOOD":28mbj7hb said:


> I'm done - four which are at least related to each other
> Found this one a great challenge, decided to do all 4 by eye



Cheers Chris 

Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Blister (21 Apr 2011)

Not started mine yet  

have some nice drawings :roll: 

What with 

Work

The garden

The Bike 

Life 

Come on Allen get your " pineapple in gear " well its ar-e really :mrgreen:


----------



## myturn (21 Apr 2011)

Come on Allen, the competition organiser is a stickler and won't take any feeble excuses you know :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (21 Apr 2011)

myturn":ssefs217 said:


> Come on Allen, the competition organiser is a stickler and won't take any feeble excuses you know :mrgreen:



O God :shock: Hes not that bad is he ?

Better get down the workshop before he sees this post :lol:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (21 Apr 2011)

Mine are done!


----------



## Blister (22 Apr 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":13dy8iln said:


> Mine are done!



Noted 

Thanks :wink:


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Apr 2011)

Mine too, well too toos realy. That makes for ready I suppose.

Oh sod it, they are ready Allen. 

Sorry mate, you can get a bit (spelled l o t ) confused at my age :shock:


----------



## Blister (22 Apr 2011)

Jonzjob":1su09zsv said:


> Mine too, well too toos realy. That makes for ready I suppose.
> 
> Oh sod it, they are ready Allen.
> 
> Sorry mate, you can get a bit (spelled l o t ) confused at my age :shock:




Thanks

Noted


----------



## Daven (22 Apr 2011)

Mine done :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Wood spoiler (22 Apr 2011)

I was perusing the photographic instructions when my eye fell upon the following:



"Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 25th up until 10pm on the 27th April after this time the thread will be locked for Judging 

Results will be given on or before 31st April

Good luck to everyone, Time to get Cracking 

Any questions please ask in the discussion thread"

Not sure if you noticed but April only shares 30 days, so one assumes it to be an impossibility to share the results on the 31st. Put George on warn he has less judging days than advertised!


----------



## Blister (22 Apr 2011)

Daven":3ovkwfvv said:


> Mine done :wink:
> 
> Dave



Noted thanks :wink:


----------



## Blister (22 Apr 2011)

Wood spoiler":3kk98nyy said:


> I was perusing the photographic instructions when my eye fell upon the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK , So who stole the 31st :roll: 

Official time change to 30th :mrgreen:


----------



## miles_hot (23 Apr 2011)

Well that's not a change to the rules - "on or *before/ the 31st *


----------



## cambournepete (23 Apr 2011)

Blister":3h28ni90 said:


> OK , So who stole the 31st :roll:


Government cutbacks.


----------



## Haldane (23 Apr 2011)

Finished  


Dave


----------



## Blister (23 Apr 2011)

Haldane":14d8zp1s said:


> Finished
> 
> 
> Dave



OK Thanks


----------



## Blister (23 Apr 2011)

As Sunday is Easter Egg day 

I will make my 4 cups tomorrow , Very fitting ( Well I hope they do ) ( and YES they will be for chicken eggs medium size ) 

Set aside a day to get these done :lol: 

Fingers crossed :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Apr 2011)

The best plans made of mice and men Blister? Good luck mate, but not enough to beat me :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

(Not tooo sure about that old saying   )


----------



## spasm (23 Apr 2011)

All done they look egg-sactly as I wanted them to 

Spasm


----------



## Blister (23 Apr 2011)

spasm":re7bq0m4 said:


> All done they look egg-sactly as I wanted them to
> 
> Spasm




Eggselent :wink:


----------



## Blister (24 Apr 2011)

That's me ready :wink:


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Apr 2011)

Glad that you gt there before the 31st! You know what a stickler the Bossman is :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Blister (24 Apr 2011)

Jonzjob":9inv8jga said:


> Glad that you gt there before the 31st! You know what a stickler the Bossman is :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:



Apparently you have to do this

" Please notify me your entry’s are ready by 10 pm on the 25th April after this time the thread will be locked "

so I got in by 1 day 

This Blister bloke is not that clever though as he forgot this month does not have 31 days [-X [-X #-o #-o 

I will keep an eye on him for next month :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## cambournepete (24 Apr 2011)

Last minute Pete has finished his eggcups


----------



## Blister (24 Apr 2011)

cambournepete":e3sg77ng said:


> Last minute Pete has finished his eggcups




Noted Pete


----------



## DougieH (24 Apr 2011)

My eggcups are ready, Allen. Many thanks.

Doug


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Apr 2011)

Mine are ready Mr blister...... they look like siblings.... not sure about identical quadruplets tho!!!


----------



## duncanh (25 Apr 2011)

Mine are ready


----------



## cambournepete (25 Apr 2011)

cambournepete":1wrti0u6 said:


> Last minute Pete has finished his eggcups


Just tried to post my pictures but the thread is locked...

...then I realised today is the 25th and that I wasn't last minute for once  #-o


----------



## Blister (25 Apr 2011)

DougieH":98g8u2eh said:


> My eggcups are ready, Allen. Many thanks.
> 
> Doug




OK thanks


----------



## Blister (25 Apr 2011)

duncanh":3dlypqst said:


> Mine are ready




Noted Thanks


----------



## Blister (25 Apr 2011)

Melinda_dd":2ulxuoxx said:


> Mine are ready Mr blister...... they look like siblings.... not sure about identical quadruplets tho!!!



Noted thanks


----------



## Elaine (25 Apr 2011)

ready


----------



## jumps (25 Apr 2011)

not ready - and have finally got to conclude that the only way I will take this







and produce a set of 4 by 2200h would involve photoshop rather than the lathe (hammer) 

I learnt a huge amount working my way through the eucalyptus branch material that would otherwise have been burnt, and despite being tough it was worth while - if I could have got 4 like this I would have been happy; but I couldn't.

looking forward to seeing the completed ones when available - definitely a clever, well set, challenge =D> 

I think I am looking forward to the next...


----------



## Blister (25 Apr 2011)

Elaine":2dw50wv8 said:


> ready



Thank you


----------



## Silverbirch (25 Apr 2011)

My eggcups are ready.

Ian


----------



## Blister (25 Apr 2011)

Silverbirch":3oxij40o said:


> My eggcups are ready.
> 
> Ian




OK Ian


----------



## Elaine (25 Apr 2011)

as it says any design can colour be added? should have asked this first, may mean a trip back to the lathe very quickly!


----------



## Blister (25 Apr 2011)

Elaine":1pjvb6pm said:


> as it says any design can colour be added? should have asked this first, may mean a trip back to the lathe very quickly!



Any design , you are OK :wink:


----------



## Elaine (25 Apr 2011)

Phew =D> 
I'll get my tea then instead. :lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Apr 2011)

4 boiled eggs Elaine???


----------



## monkeybiter (25 Apr 2011)

Mine are as done as they'll get


----------

